# State of the art



## prismaia

what's the meaning of "state of the art"?

Cheers


----------



## kite

it means that the object incorporates the latest technology or or the latest in design advances etc.


----------



## masha

Hola
"State of the art" ("Estado del arte" en español) es el estado actual en que se encuentra un determinado tema, por ejemplo si hablamos de una tecnología, los aspectos en los que se está trabajando actualmente, el grado de desarrollo alcanzado, etc.


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hola a todos,
Preciso que alguien me de una idea de como se traduce "state of the art".
Es algo asi como "vanguardista" o tecnología puntera". Frase:"The new buildings are equipped with state of the art technology".
Gracias a todos de antemano,


----------



## Artrella

Alpah0ne said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Preciso que alguien me de una idea de como se traduce "state of the art".
> Es algo asi como "vanguardista" o tecnología puntera". Frase:"The new buildings are equipped with state of the art technology".
> Gracias a todos de antemano,




En Argentina decimos "tecnología de punta" .  Entonces se podría traducir como "Los nuevos edificios están equipados con tecnología de punta"
o "con tecnología de avanzada".

Art


----------



## rogelio

Alpah0ne said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Preciso que alguien me de una idea de como se traduce "state of the art".
> Es algo asi como "vanguardista" o tecnología puntera". Frase:"The new buildings are equipped with state of the art technology".
> Gracias a todos de antemano,


Creo que hay varias maneras de decirlo segun en cual pais andas.  Pero, mi sugerencia es "teconologia avanzada" o "la tecnologia mas avanzada"  Creo que todos entenderian eso.

Rogelio


----------



## lauranazario

rogelio said:
			
		

> Creo que hay varias maneras de decirlo segun en cual pais andas.  Pero, mi sugerencia es "teconologia avanzada" o "la tecnologia mas avanzada"  Creo que todos entenderian eso.
> 
> Rogelio



Completamente de acuerdo contigo, Rogelio. Dos excelentes sugerencias que se entenderán en cualquier país de habla hispana.

Los edificios cuentan con avanzada tecnología/la tecnología más avanzada del mercado.

Saludos.


----------



## rogelio

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Completamente de acuerdo contigo, Rogelio. Dos excelentes sugerencias que se entenderán en cualquier país de habla hispana.
> 
> Los edificios cuentan con avanzada tecnología/la tecnología más avanzada del mercado.
> 
> Saludos.



Mil gracias, lauranazario.  ?Como estan las cosas en la Isla del Encanto hoy?

Rogelio


----------



## lauranazario

rogelio said:
			
		

> Mil gracias, lauranazario.  ?Como estan las cosas en la Isla del Encanto hoy?
> 
> Rogelio



Que nos excusen los Foreros por irnos fuera del tema original de la conversación. 

El clima anda mejorando un poco. Ayer fue nuestro quinto día de lluvia/llovizna constante. Algo bastante común cuando las corrientes de aire invernal provemientes del norte chocan con las masas de aire cálido del trópico. Hoy ha salido el sol y el cielo comienza a verse azul. Lo echaba mucho de menos. 

¿Y cómo está el clima por tus lares?


----------



## Maeron

Además de "tecnología de punta/avanzada", también se traduce "*de vanguardia*".


----------



## rogelio

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Que nos excusen los Foreros por irnos fuera del tema original de la conversación.
> 
> El clima anda mejorando un poco. Ayer fue nuestro quinto día de lluvia/llovizna constante. Algo bastante común cuando las corrientes de aire invernal provemientes del norte chocan con las masas de aire cálido del trópico. Hoy ha salido el sol y el cielo comienza a verse azul. Lo echaba mucho de menos.
> 
> ¿Y cómo está el clima por tus lares?



El cielo se ve azul aqui tambien.  Pero es frio, pero frio.  Todos andamos con abrigos y muchos con resfrios.  Ah, bueno asi es la vida.  Pero cuando puedo comer arroz con pollo y platanos fritos, me hace sentir mejor   

Hasta luego,
Rogelio


----------



## Lems

Alpah0ne said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Preciso que alguien me de una idea de como se traduce "state of the art".
> Es algo asi como "vanguardista" o tecnología puntera". Frase:"The new buildings are equipped with state of the art technology".
> Gracias a todos de antemano,


Nosotros en Brasil ya adoptamos “estado da arte”.  

Saludos brasileños  

Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## el_novato

Tecnología de punta.
Tecnología avanzada.
Tecnología de vanguardia.



			
				Lems said:
			
		

> Nosotros en Brasil ya adoptamos “estado da arte”.  ...[/color]


 
Ahmm, para mí esta expresión es nueva, pero como que no me suena "estado de arte" con "teconlogía de punta". Solo que lo vea desde el punta de vista de un Ingeniero, entoces sí, considero la tecnología de punta con un estado de arte, pero para el público en general, posiblemente no le "caiga el veinte" (no relacionen ambas expresiones). Porque la tecnología es un arte para el Ingeniero.


Ahmm, for me, this expression is New, but I fell that there is not direct relation between "estado de arte" and "tecnología de punta". If only that I understand it like an Engineer, then, Yes, I relate both expression, but for the "general people" ( I do not sure about the proper translation for "público en general), maybe they do not relate both expressions. Because the technology is art for the Engineer.


Saludos.


----------



## Maika

tecnología de punta, es lo correcto cuando hablas de tecnología

vanguardista, en otros casos, es correcto

Saludos


----------



## el_novato

Si Maika, pero como ves la relación entre tecnología de punta y estado de arte, sin que lo veas como Ingeniero.


----------



## Maika

el_novato said:
			
		

> Si Maika, pero como ves la relación entre tecnología de punta y estado de arte, sin que lo veas como Ingeniero.




Esta expresión se utiliza mucho en tecnología, pero también en mercadotecnia, publicidad y otras áreas.

state of the art (noun) - 
 1. the highest degree of development of an art or technique at a particular time
"the state of the art in space travel"


Otras expresiones que encontré son: última generación, ultramoderno, lo más avanzado (que ya lo habían dicho), vanguardista, tecnología de punta (que ya lo dije).

Eso de "estado de arte" pudo haber tenido su origen en un "estado muy elevado", como lo es el arte en sí. (podria ser?). Esa es mi forma de ver la expresión sin pensar en tecnología, pero la realidad es que yo durante varios años he traducido informática y es donde más he visto esta expresión, en tecnología.   =)


----------



## el_novato

Fiuu, acabo de aprender algo nuevo, y ver que estoy atrasado en las nuevas expresiones.

¿Eres traductora, o cuál es tu profesión?.

Saludos.



			
				Maika said:
			
		

> Esta expresión se utiliza mucho en tecnología, pero también en mercadotecnia, publicidad y otras áreas.
> 
> state of the art (noun) -
> 1. the highest degree of development of an art or technique at a particular time
> "the state of the art in space travel"
> 
> 
> Otras expresiones que encontré son: última generación, ultramoderno, lo más avanzado (que ya lo habían dicho), vanguardista, tecnología de punta (que ya lo dije).
> 
> Eso de "estado de arte" pudo haber tenido su origen en un "estado muy elevado", como lo es el arte en sí. (podria ser?). Esa es mi forma de ver la expresión sin pensar en tecnología, pero la realidad es que yo durante varios años he traducido informática y es donde más he visto esta expresión, en tecnología.   =)


----------



## Aleda

también puede ser "sofisticada tecnología",


----------



## Maika

el_novato said:
			
		

> Fiuu, acabo de aprender algo nuevo, y ver que estoy atrasado en las nuevas expresiones.
> 
> ¿Eres traductora, o cuál es tu profesión?.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, soy traductora, desde hace 7 años traduzco del inglés al español y viceversa, principalmente especializada en informática, pero traduzco lo que sea. Mi profesión es Técnico en Turismo, y trabajé muchos años en viajes, tuvimos agencia de viajes mi esposo y yo, pero quitamos el negocio hace algunos años gracias a los problemas económicos en México.

Saludos


----------



## Citrus

Hello again !!!

I understand each word of the frase, but when put like this I'm not so sure I get the meaning. For context . . . 

"The watch is a *state-of-the-art* monitor that must remain upright"

Is it like saying top-of the line ???  

Thanks
Regards
Citrus


----------



## Rgoodfellow

I´ve seen it used in contexts where it´s implied meaning is "the best that there is". 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Citrus

Thanks, I didn't look for it on the WR dictionary before I send my post  

I have now and I found this:

*state-of-the-art* _nombre_ moderno,-a, al día, de vanguardia: *it's state of the art,* es lo que se lleva _o_ es la última palabra _o_ es el último grito

Sorry for the trouble and thanks for the help

Citrus


----------



## ILT

Dependiendo del contexto se usarán diferentes palabras para indicar moderno, pero es muy común decir "tecnología de punta": state of the art technology.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## lacarpincha

Siempre conviene explicitar el contexto en el que encontraste esa expresión.
"Estado del arte", en investigación en ciencias sociales por lo menos, refiere al estado de una cuestión acorde a lo surge de la revisión de la bibliográfica especializada más actual sobre el punto que se quiere investigar.


----------



## Philippa

prismaia said:
			
		

> what's the meaning of "state of the art"? Cheers


Hi!
I was sure we'd had this one before!!
State of the art 1 
State of the art 2 
and a couple of other threads on this came up with the search!

De paso ¿qué tal 'flamante' por 'state of the art'?
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Travelman

state of the art es una revision de bibliografía y/o antecedentes en una investigación.

e.g "Prior to make further research in this area you should study carefully the state of the art"


----------



## Victorec

Dependıiendo del contexto _State of the art _ es un término que técnicamente puede ser traducido como *de punta/de avanzada/de vanguardia*. 
i.e. This electronic equipment uses *State of the art * technologies.

Saludos


----------



## ILT

En cuestiones tecnológicas, State of the art technology --> tecnología de punta, State of the art equipment --> equipo de vanguardia

Por favor dinos en qué contexto viste/necesitas la frase para poder ayudarte mejor.

¡Saludos!


----------



## La Lucky

State of the art acá que sería?

Never worry about upgrades since it’s all state-of-the-art software-driven and maintained centrally
Gracias!


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Se dice:

''lo último de la tecnología'' = _state-of-the-art

_Tu emperador,*Augusto-César*


----------



## La Lucky

gracias emperador....


----------



## Magmod

*¿Cómo traducirías?*:
Innovative styling and state-of-the-art technology = Estilo innovador y technología punto


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Magmod said:
			
		

> *¿Cómo traducirías?*:
> Innovative styling and state-of-the-art technology = Estilo innovador y technología punto


Yo diría "vanguardia"


----------



## srsh

"Tecnología de punta"
"Tecnología de vanguardia"


----------



## fran kornbacher

Hola colegas:
lo mas moderno, reciente, al dia, lo mas dotado posible

Take care


----------



## DuFresne

"we invite our members directly into the naturalistic habitats and lives of the sanctuary resident Tigers, Lions, Leopards, Lemurs, and other rare and endangered animals through state-of-the-art web cameras and a world of digital information on all types of animals"

¿Cómo sería eso de "state-of-the-art" en español?


Gracias!!


----------



## ILT

state of the art technology --> tecnología de punta


----------



## Alicia Translator

tecnología punta, de última generación, punteras


----------



## tatius

Cámaras web "punteras", los últimos módelos de cámaras web.

Viene en el diccionario, dufresne.


----------



## DuFresne

perfecto.. gracias a ambos


----------



## ILT

Este tema ha sido tratado ya varias ocasiones:
aquí
dos
tres
cuatro
cinco
seis
siete

Si ninguno de esos hilos responde tu duda, regresa y pregúntanos de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## DuFresne

pues sí, supuse que no vendría... de todas formas, "punteras" no creo que venga con ese significado ni en el diccionario español.

Saludos


----------



## jeffvidal

Moderno
Al Dia
Lo Ultimo 
El Ultimo Grito De La Moda


----------



## anhelido

A mí no me gusta mucho traducir "state of the art" por "estado del arte", aunque creo que tengo que asumirla; cada vez es más frecuente encontrar esta traducción. Prefiero otras traducciones como "excelencia" o "excelente" dependiendo de 
si se usa como nombre o adjetivo, aunque también entiendo que dependiendo del contexto no se ajusta bien esta propuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## susysurf

masha said:
			
		

> Hola
> "State of the art" ("Estado del arte" en español) es el estado actual en que se encuentra un determinado tema, por ejemplo si hablamos de una tecnología, los aspectos en los que se está trabajando actualmente, el grado de desarrollo alcanzado, etc.


 gracias masha muy util.


----------



## aurilla

Victorec said:
			
		

> Dependıiendo del contexto _State of the art _es un término que técnicamente puede ser traducido como *de punta/de avanzada/de vanguardia*.
> i.e. This electronic equipment uses *State of the art *technologies.
> 
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo con estas definiciones. 
"de punta (de lanza)" y demás.


----------



## susysurf

Gracias muy util, lo utilizare como tecnologia de punta





			
				aurilla said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con estas definiciones.
> "de punta (de lanza)" y demás.


----------



## nagugu

Como se traduciria entonces "state of the art field unit"


----------



## Fernita

*State of the art* technology : tecnología *de punta* 

also : *de avanzada, de última generación.*

*Hope it helps.*


----------



## chilango

Como se traduce al espanol "State of the art"


----------



## araceli

Hola chilango>

Te paso este enlace, en el cual hay muchos hilos con el mismo tema.
Debes buscar en el diccionario antes de colocar tu consulta, lee las reglas del foro, gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## trypoe

The earliest known usage of the term "state of the art" dates back to 1910 from an engineering manual by H.H. Suplee titled Gas Turbine. It reads, "In the present state of the art this is all that can be done."

Wikipedia


----------



## Borx

Hi!

Can someone understand what kind of gymnasium is this?

_*"There was a state-of-the-art gymnasium in the lower level......"*_

*Thanks!*


----------



## Ilmo

*state of the art* 
de vanguardia, de punta, puntero, moderno, lo último (tecnología, arte, etc.), actualizado


----------



## MissFit

It means that it is the most modern gymnasium possible.  State-of-the-art means that it is made according to the most current state/condition/form of the art/science/technology in question.  In this case, the "art" is the building of sports facilities.  In Spanish, it would be _de lo más moderno o reciente; de vanguardia._


----------



## DCPaco

Había un gimnasio equipado con lo último en equipo de ____ en la planta baja.


----------



## Borx

Thanks to you both!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnolia5

"state of the art" significa "tecnologia de punta"


----------



## KaRLoZ

Hola!
 Podría, en caso de ser una oficina o un centro tecnologico decirse al la hora de interpretar ''state of the art'':
modernisimo???


----------



## Infolio

Aunque no he tenido la suerte de encontrarlo en ningún diccionario de los muchos que he consultado, el término también podría traducirse, según el contexto, como "situación actual". Suelen ponerlo en inglés para describir en seguida el momento en que se encuentra una obra, un estudio, etc.


----------



## fsabroso

Infolio said:


> Aunque no he tenido la suerte de encontrarlo en ningún diccionario de los muchos que he consultado, el término también podría traducirse, según el contexto, como "situación actual". Suelen ponerlo en inglés para describir en seguida el momento en que se encuentra una obra, un estudio, etc.


Hola:

Esta frase es muy común y muy usada para expresar un alto grado de desarrollo, una técnica exclusiva, equipos de última generación, procedimientos de muy alto nivel técnico, etc.


----------



## Railway

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta frase es muy común y muy usada para expresar un alto grado de desarrollo, una técnica exclusiva, equipos de última generación, procedimientos de muy alto nivel técnico, etc.


 
¡Muy bien dicho, fsabroso! 

Si buscas una expresión, creo que "de vanguardia" o "puntero" son las que mejor le van.

Por ejemplo:

State of the art technology=Tecnología de vanguardia/Tecnología puntera

De todas formas, chilango, araceli tiene toda la razón y tienes que buscar primero el significado por ti mismo en el diccionario. 

Saludos


----------



## Infolio

Hola fsabroso y Railway, por supuesto que estoy completamente de acuerdo con el significado que sí aparece en diccionarios. Sin embargo, acaso mal utilizado por algunos autores noveles (que siempre lo dejan en inglés aunque su texto esté escrito en español), también se le da el uso que propuse.
Saludos


----------



## Fernita

State of the art technology: tecnología de punta.

Saludos


----------



## Brimstone

Hola:
Como bien dice fernita es tecnología de punta en su sentido más general; sin embargo, en el área de las humanidades y ciencias sociales se le entiende como lo más novedoso en cuanto alguna propuesta teórica. Algunos estudiosos de gran renombre en México en las disciplinas de las ciencias de la educación han llegado, incluso, a titular algún libro como Estado del Arte de X tema, lo cual, a mi juicio, evidencia o una ignorancia, que lo dudo, o un desinterés en traducir correctamente un término que parece difícil.
Un saludo


----------



## xhalli

state of the art = en la cima del conocimiento, en la cumbre de la tecnología

Saludos


----------



## Avetron

He escuchado con alguna frecuencia el término "estado del arte" para referirse a los últimos avances en alguna rama de la ciencia y la tecnología.  ¿Hasta qué punto es válida la traducción literal con el fin de mantenerse lo más cerca posible de la expresión original, aunque se incurra en un barbarismo?


----------



## fuzzzylogix

State-of-the-art se usa con bastante frecuencia para referirse a tecnologías punteras o las últimas tecnologías.


----------



## BAMA_ICE

como se puede traducir *"state of the art"* 

se puede usar como *a la vanguardia*?


----------



## Spanish-interpreter

Mejor "de vanguardia", "de última tecnología", "de tecnología punta"


----------



## Alisterio

How you translate it will depend a bit on the context. "A la vanguardia" or "de vanguardia" can certainly be appropriate sometimes. If you're talking about a state-of-the-art technology you might translate it as "la tecnología más avanzada / desarrollada" or "la última tecnología".


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, I also heard _tecnología de punta_ or_ de última generación. _


----------



## El titi

"State of the art" ("Estado del arte" en español) es el estado actual en que se encuentra un determinado tema, por ejemplo si hablamos de una tecnología, los aspectos en los que se está trabajando actualmente, el grado de desarrollo alcanzado, etc.

Hola Masha, State of the art no es ¨Estado del arte¨ en español. Significa de ultima generacion o tecnologia, ect ect. Esto es un error, esa traduccion es literal y no tiene nada que ver con el significado real. Salu2


----------

